# Draw your fursona



## Mr.Mentlegen (Aug 14, 2018)

Try to draw your fursona by hands and post on here


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Aug 14, 2018)

By hands? Shit, I usually use my feet.
Okay, here goes nothing.





Perfection.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 14, 2018)

I've been working on trying to bring myself into 3D for thelastfewmonths a little while.



Just need to redo those starting guidelines for the antlers and figure out how to do hair. Probably redo the far ear with a slightly better idea of what I'm doing.
Probably better transition from muzzle/snout thing to cheek.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 14, 2018)

Like... draw right now? 3: K hold on...

Edit: There...


----------



## Pompadork (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 14, 2018)

quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> View attachment 37494


Does 'x' Marks the spot? 0w0


----------



## Zekkarion (Aug 14, 2018)

That's why I'll ask a true artist to draw it x')


----------



## Dongding (Aug 14, 2018)

Wait... was the purpose to draw with your finger?? I may have cheated...


----------



## Pompadork (Aug 14, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Wait... was the purpose to draw with your finger?? I may have cheated...


Oh shit I cheated too ;0;
Maybe we can pass it off as just having really talented fingers?


----------



## Mr.Mentlegen (Aug 14, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Wait... was the purpose to draw with your finger?? I may have cheated...





quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> Oh shit I cheated too ;0;
> Maybe we can pass it off as just having really talented fingers?


Well 
Never mind. I just 
want to see how to draw by your feet.


----------



## Massan Otter (Aug 14, 2018)

Done with my finger on a tablet in about a minute.  (You'd never guess, would you?)


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 14, 2018)

It's a piece of shit but I enjoyed making it anyway.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 14, 2018)

Colored it in now lol


----------



## Belatucadros (Aug 14, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> View attachment 37505
> 
> It's a piece of shit


...

Oh shut the fuck up.


----------



## Mr.Mentlegen (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## Matt the Terrier (Aug 14, 2018)

Not only did I draw my fursona, but I drew Simo and DashRaccoon as well:


----------



## Dongding (Aug 14, 2018)

im giong to do tihs onne for reeles! 3:<
Be. Ruite. Bakc. Bitckes.



Also erasing is like motherfucking impossible with your finger BTW....


----------



## Mr.Mentlegen (Aug 14, 2018)

Yeah pary time 


Dongding said:


> im giong to do tihs onne for reeles! 3:<
> Be. Ruite. Bakc. Bitckes.
> View attachment 37521


----------



## Pompadork (Aug 14, 2018)

and just like that i gave him something to really be emo about!


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 14, 2018)

Everyone here has really good drawings! Any tips?


----------



## Pompadork (Aug 14, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Everyone here has really good drawings! Any tips?


Pick a god and pray.


----------



## Deathless (Aug 15, 2018)

that picture is so great ima set it to my pfp


----------



## Dongding (Aug 15, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Everyone here has really good drawings! Any tips?


Lol I liked your picture :3
I think if you tried noodle-limbs you might be well suited for it. You seem to dislike joints.


----------



## Skychickens (Aug 15, 2018)

If you mean do it traditionally here’s this I scribbled last night


----------



## Pogo (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## Asassinator (Aug 30, 2018)

Mr.Mentlegen said:


> View attachment 37510


Woah your sona’s a lot cooler than I thought!

Also:



Drawn on a drawing tablet


----------



## boederman (Aug 30, 2018)

Something very quickie


----------

